# Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO



## AlexanderLu (11. Februar 2019)

*Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einer Woche mir eine CoolerMaster Masterliquid Lite 240 verbaut.
Diese war mir jedoch zu laut und ich habe gedachte, ich tausche so einfach mal die FANS vorn.

Gesagt getan, alte 120mm raus und 2 Be quiet Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM rein.

Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Temps jetzt um 1-3 Grad höher sind.
Natürlich drehen die BQ 140mm nur sehr langsam aber dennoch schlechter.


Sind das wohl die falschen Lüfter für eine AIO, wegen dem Schall/Druckwert?


Vielen Dank


----------



## claster17 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Pure Wings taugen aufgrund ihrer Bauart schlicht nicht für Radiatoren. Silent Wings sind etwas besser, aber auch nicht ideal.
Mein Favorit sind NF-A14, wobei es noch viele andere gute und auch günstigere Lüfter gibt, die hoffentlich noch jemand nennen kann, da ich mich da nicht so auskenne.


----------



## bummi18 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

ich hab diese verbaut , bringen ordentlich druck für radiatoren
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM, 4-Pin, leiser: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob eine Montage von zu großen Lüftern auf einer 240mm überhaupt Sinn macht.
Immerhin ragen die Lüfter an einer Seite 2cm raus am Radiator und können dadurch weniger Druck aufbauen....


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Natürlich nicht 

Es ist aber einfach so, dass ganz grob gesagt ein leiser Lüfter nunmal etwa schlechter kühlt, laute etwas besser. Die Physik ist da derzeit einfach noch das Limit. Und wenn ein Lüfter keine Mangel wie Lagergeräusche vorweist, ist es eben die Luft die Geräusche macht. Der eine Lüfter klingt dann eher hoch, der andere eher tief etc etc.

Test: Noctua A12x25 Serie  - Messungen
weiter unten habe ich die Lüfter bei 40 und bei 36 dba (nicht labortauglich) gemessen, da siehst du die geringen Abstände.


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Ahh der Test ist von dir?! Super!

Habe es gesehen, wobei ich da die 2 Grad gerne in Kauf nehme, dafür das es lautlos ist.
Aber natürlich hast du hier nur 120mm betrachtet wo Formschluss gegebn ist.


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Ich habe einen Eloop NB 120mm dahinter als Pull und mache heute einen zweiten Pure wing 120mm ebenfalls als Pull oben darüber.

Generell glaube ich mittlerweile, dass das zusammenwerfen der verschiedenen Lüfter (mit verschiedenen Umdrehungen) wohl eher suboptimal sind....

Was denkst du wie es am besten machen sollte.
Ich habe:

Gehäuse Coolermaster Q300L
1x 120mm Fan der hinten raus
2x 120mm Fans oben raus
Die drei sind RGB und ebenfalls sehr leise

Dann habe ich nun eine 240 MasterLiquid Lite in die Front gesteckt.
Da habe ich davor 2x 140mm Pure Wings 2 (zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator Luftrichtung ins Gehäuse "Push")
Und im unteren Teil der 240mm habe ich aktuell einen NB Eloop 120mm hinter den Radiator unten platziert. "Pull"
Diese soll zusätzlichen Luftstrom für die GPU generieren.

YouTube

So sah es noch ohne AIO aus.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Ahh der Test ist von dir?! Super!
> 
> Habe es gesehen, wobei ich da die 2 Grad gerne in Kauf nehme, dafür das es lautlos ist.
> Aber natürlich hast du hier nur 120mm betrachtet wo Formschluss gegebn ist.



Alles andere macht auch keinen Sinn, niemand wüde einen 140er auf einen 120 Radi schnallen


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Alles andere macht auch keinen Sinn, niemand wüde einen 140er auf einen 120 Radi schnallen



Meinst du es macht den Job so viel schlechter?

Sonst versuche ich die 140mm Oben in den Deckel und die 120mm an der Radiator.
Aber dann sieht das vom RGB her blöd aus.

Schau mal mein #7 Posting an.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Lüfter fördern die Luft ohnehin schon stark im Randbereich und zudem nimmt diese den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.  Mit überstehenden Lüfter geht kaum Luft durch einen Radiator.
Lüfter müssen auf den Radiator und möglichst dicht mit diesem abschließen., also optimal mit quadratischem Rahmen


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Aber wie ich soeben sehe, haben die ARGUS so ziehmlich die selbe Leistung mit 120mm wie der purewings 2 mit 140mm


ALLGEMEINE DATEN ARGUS
Lüfter-Abmessungen (H/B/T)	25 x 120 x 120mm
Lüftergeschwindigkeit	1200U/min
Nennspannung	12V
Leistung	3W
Luftstrom	59,40cbm/h
Geräuschpegel	20dBA
Anschlussart	4Pin PWM

Modell	Pure Wings 2 PWM 140mm
Maße (mm)	140
+SilentWings	-
Umdrehungen bei 100% PWM / 12V (U/min)	1,000
Air flow @ 100% PWM / 12V (cfm / m3/h)	61.2 / 104
Luftdruck @ 100% PWM / 12V (mm H2O)	0.76
Lautstärke bei 100% PWM / 12V (dB(A))	19.8


Dann kann ich ruhig die Argus vorne rein und die 140mm bq oben, wenn die passen sollten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor einer Woche mir eine CoolerMaster Masterliquid Lite 240 verbaut.
> Diese war mir jedoch zu laut und ich habe gedachte, ich tausche so einfach mal die FANS vorn.
> ...



Du hast 140mm Lüfter auf einen 120mm breiten Radiator geschraubt?


----------



## AlexanderLu (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 140mm Lüfter auf einen 120mm breiten Radiator geschraubt?



drauf geschraubt weniger.
Habe es vor der Radiator gesetzt.
Ist auch an 3 Seiten bündig. 

Aber ich glaube das war nicht eine der "helleren" Ideen wenn man logisch darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es wie eine eher dunkle Idee, aber wenn du tatsächlich ein 140-×-140-mm-Objekt so auf eine 240-×-120-mm-Fläche gesetzt hast, dass es auf drei Seiten bündig abschließt, dann gelten für dich sowieso andere Regeln. 
Allgemein würde ich als Sofortmaßnahme empfehlen, die Eloops auf den Radiator zu schrauben. Die haben das richtige Format, eine der effizientesten Geometrien am Markt und außerdem arbeiten sie saugend hinter einem Objekt nicht immer ganz so leise, wie sie es blasend davor könnten. Mehr Leistung bei gleicher Lautheit kann man eigentlich nur mit den NF-A12x25 rausholen; 60 Euro für deutlich unter 10 Prozent Verbesserung rechtfertigen einen Neukauf aber kaum, wenn man die Eloops schon hat. Die Pure Wings würden sich gut als Gehäuselüfter machen, falls 140er-Montagepositionen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Gerry1984 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Jap, hol dir noch einen zweiten 120er Eloop und schnall die beiden dann vor den Radiator. Die 140er Pure Wings setzt du dann oben bzw. hinten ausblasend und die übrigen Lüfter die beim Gehäuse dabei waren kannst verkaufen bzw. wenn dir der LED-Kram wichtig ist dann behalte die und verkauf die Pure Wings wieder 

Pure Wings sind schöne Lüfter zur Gehäuse Be- und Entlüftung, aber für Radiatoren einer Wakü wo viel Druck benötigt wird taugen die nicht wirklich.

So wie es jetzt ist, mit zwei 140er Pure Wings die drückend vor einem 240er Radiator sitzen und einem 120er Eloop der zusätzlich duch den Radiator ansaugt ist das ziemlicher Murks, um mal ehrlich zu sein


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Wenn ich jetzt wirklich mal so darüber nachdenke, ist es wirklich "murks".
Werde einen zweite Eloop holen und den davor setzen.
Die 2 PureWings versuche ich oben rein zu kriegen, obwohl es eigentlich laut Hersteller nicht gedacht ist.

Wobei der Vergleich vom Noiseblocker PWM 120 zum Coolermaster sieht nicht soooo rosig aus.
Produktvergleich Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Balance, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ich das so richtig vergleiche, dann macht es wohl am meisten Sinn die Coolermaster wieder vor zubauen und auf minimalste Umdrehungen laufen zu lassen?!
Kein finanzieller Mehraufwand nur wieder einbau und sich vom lautlosen PC verabschieden. 

Wie kriege ich jedoch mehr "Luftzug" ins Gehäuse für die GPU?
Immerhin ist da eine 1080 mit 2100Mhz dahinter verbaut und braucht irgendwoher Frischluft.
Vielleicht die 2 120 RGB hinter den Radiotor oder die 140mm? 

Oder ich investiere weitere 10€ und nutze Flüssigmetall für die GPU als auch die CPU.
Dabei sollte 1 Gramm reichen oder?
Aktuell ist auf der CPU die Arctic MX-4 drauf, GPU default.


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> [...]Wobei der Vergleich vom Noiseblocker PWM 120 zum Coolermaster sieht nicht soooo rosig aus.
> Produktvergleich Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Balance, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wenn ich das so richtig vergleiche, dann macht es wohl am meisten Sinn die Coolermaster wieder vor zubauen und auf minimalste Umdrehungen laufen zu lassen?!



Wie kommst du zu dieser Schlussfolgerung? 

Vergiss diese technische Daten die da angegeben werden, sondern beachte lieber unabhängige Test wo Lüfter verglichen werden und wenn dir das zu mühsam ist, schau enfach was hier im Forum hauptsächlich für Lüfter empfohlen bzw. von erfahreren Usern verwendetwerden 

Die Eloops sind recht günstig und aufgrund ihrer Lüfterblattgeometrie gut für Radiatoren geeignet. Die Schaufeln sind groß und können die Luft gegen den Radiator drücken, bei vielen Lüftern wie den Pure Wings oder wahrscheinlich auch den Cooler Master Teilen sind die Schaufeln schmal und Luft entweicht um es mal vereinfacht zu sagen 

Ausserdem schließen die beiden nicht dicht mit dem Radiator ab, es wird also auch da Luft entweichen.




AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Kein finanzieller Mehraufwand nur wieder einbau und sich vom lautlosen PC verabschieden.



Der Sinn einer Wakü sollte doch aber sein, besonders leise zu sein 



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich jedoch mehr "Luftzug" ins Gehäuse für die GPU?
> Immerhin ist da eine 1080 mit 2100Mhz dahinter verbaut und braucht irgendwoher Frischluft.
> Vielleicht die 2 120 RGB hinter den Radiotor oder die 140mm?



Da kommt schon genug Luft rein, bzw. wenn du von Push auf Push/Pull umstellt bekommst du auch kaum noch nennenswert mehr Luft durch, siehe dazu auch diverse Vergleichstests. Push/Pull macht nur bei ausgesproche dicken Radiatoren Sinn. Und wenn dann schon aber bitte mit baugleichen Lüftern und vor allem mit dem selben Durchmesser 

Dein Case erlauft auch einen optionalen 120er Lüfter unten. Somit könntest du dort auch noch einen Lüfter einblasend montieren und hättest dann drei 120er (davon zwei Eloops durch den Radiator) einblasend und drei 120er (zwei oben, einer hinten) ausblasend. Das wäre wohl die beste Lösung in deinem Fall und bietet genug Luftdurchsatz um auch die Abwärme deiner GPU aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.

Bitte nimm Abstand von solch abteuerlichen 120er/140er Mischmasch Push/Pull-Konfigurationen, das ist wie gesagt Murks 

Die 140er Pure Wings musst du halt wieder verkaufen, die scheinen sich in deinem Gehäuse oben nicht verbauen zu lassen. Hättest du mal vorher gefragt, dann hätte man dir davon abgeraten


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Zu mühsam ist es mir auf keinen Fall.
Bin ja bereits die ganze Zeit am schauen und schreiben und lesen.

Werde mal die 140mm oben probieren und die RGB Dinger fliegen dann raus...
Unten passt nur noch ein Fan rein, da der zweite Slot durch das Netzteil blockiert wird.

Was sagst du zur Wärmeleitpaste? 
Viele schwärmen ja hier im Forum von diesem Conductonaut, GPU als auch CPU. 
Ich selbst habe meine X5675 4.9Ghz damit gekühlt und war sehr zufrieden damit. 
Aber eine GTX 1080 habe ich noch nie damit behandelt.


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Die MX4 ist voll ok. Mit "besserer" WLP hätte man vll 1-2°C bessere Temps, so viel macht das also nicht aus, da darf man sich nicht verrückt machen lassen 

Wichtig ist da eher auch die Verarbeitbarkeit, also wie zäh oder viskos die Paste ist, und die Haltbarkeit. Wenn die angebrochene Tube nach ein paar Jahren vertrocknet ist und die CPU mit dem Kühler zu einer nahezu untrennbaren Einheit verbacken ist hört der Spass auf  Und da ist die MX4 imho ganz in Ordnung, ich verwende die selber, da sie auch recht günstig ist.

Ich fürchte die 140er werden oben nicht gehen, wenn das schon vom Hersteller so angegeben wird. Und wenn du unten auch nur einen Lüfter montieren kannst ist das besser als keiner und der würde gut für zusätzlichen Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse sorgen


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Vergleiche nie die technischen Daten der Lüfter um ihre mögliche Leistung zu oraklen. Auch mit der Kenntnis was die Daten genau sagen, ist das nahezu unmöglich. Schau dir die auf dem Papier mauen Daten der 12x25 Lüfter an, die trotzdem jeden anderen Lüfter in der Regel schlagen.
Im Zweifel frag hier nach. Die eLoops gehören zu effizientesten Lüftern am Markt. Schraube zwei 120mm direkt auf den Radiator, blasend, keine Abstände, keine Experimente. Wenn du DAS gemacht hast, kannst du dich anderem widmen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Habe die 140mm nun doch hoch in den Deckel bekommen und einen eloop als push, einen cooler Master als push und den zweiten als pull. Außerdem habe ich noch einen bq 120mm pure wing hinter den radiator geklemmt als pull.
Somit habe ich nun 240mm radiator mit davor 1 eloop 12 p und einen cooler Master
Dahinter einen cooler Master und einen be quiet 120 PW2. 
Alle laufen über eine Lüftersteuerung mit 5v bzw. 7v.

Das schockierende.
Im Stress Test habe ich nach 3x 5 Minuten avx 51 Grad als höchst Temp. Dabei Ist das System wieder durch die coolermaster lauter geworden.

Davor mit den 2 be quiet 140mm davor hatte ich 48 Grad und silent. ;-/ 

Evtl. sollte ich mal die vcore fix setzen damit da nicht zu große Sprünge drin sind.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

mir ist auch soeben aufgefallen, dass der Eloop so mit Abstand der lauteste aller FANS im System ist. 
Zumindest sobald ich dem mehr als 5v gebe....
12-P PWM Modell.
Werde davon keinen zweiten verbauen


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Wieso gibst du dem Lüfter 5V, wenn es ein PWM-Lüfter ist?
Wie schnell dreht er denn, dass du es als laut empfindest?
Der B12-P hat Drehzahlband von 800-2000 U/min.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

sorry verwechselt.
Der Eloop + 2 Coolermaster + Be quiet 120mm laufen (leider mit einem Y Kabel PWM) auf einem Mainboard PWM Slot auf.
Geregelt wird über die Software SIV und die Fans am/um den Radiotor sind auf 10% geschaltet.
Die RGB + 2x 140mm pureWings 2 sind über Lüftersteuerung da ich keine Slots mehr auf dem Board habe.


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Steck mal den eLoop direkt an den PWM-Anschluss. Könnte sein, dass dein Y-Kabel das PWM-Signal nicht durchreicht.


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

habe leider keinen Platz für einen einzelnen PWM Stecker.
Habe 4 Fans und nur ein PWM über :/

Das Board bietet nur 2x 4Pin.
In einem ist die Pumpe drin und im zweiten die Fans von dem Radiator.
Die Lüftersteuerung ist über Molex dran mit den RGB Lüftern


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Verstehe ich das richtig, du hast jetzt drei verschiedene Lüftermodelle im Push/Pull-Verband? Das kann ja nicht richtig kunktionieren 

Und wenn du die dann auch noch alle an einem Y-Kabel an einem Anschluss hängst ist es auch kein Wunder dass sich die nicht richtig regeln lassen können. Sorry, aber langsam wirds mir zu blöd hier, kommt ja doch nichts von der Beratung an, es wird munter weiter gemurkst....


----------



## AlexanderLu (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Guten Morgen,

leider hat mein Board nur 2x 4Pin Anschlüsse und als mögliches, bereits bezahltes Inventar, habe ich:

1x 3 120mm RGB Fans mit mitgelieferter Lüftersteuerung
2x 140mm BQ PW2 
1x Eloop 12-p noch gefunden der gut sein soll
2x 120mm Coolermaster die bei der 240 AIO dabei waren.
1x bq PW2 120mm noch in der Schublade.
UND
1x Pumpe für AIO

Sodass ich mit diesem Board leider Schwierigkeiten habe alles "vernünftig" zu verbauen.
Ich bin von einem ASUS Rampage III Formula auf ein "Übergangssystem" gegangen.
Früher hatte ich gefühlte 10 4 Pin Anschlüsse, jetzt leider beim Übergangssystem nur 2. 

Das Y Kabel hat zusätzlich einen Molex Anschluss um die Spannung selbst liefern zu können.

Ich denke ich werde mir einen Adapater für die Pumpe holen, da diese ja nicht gesteuert werden muss.
Dann bleiben 2 PWM Anschlüsse.
Dort schließe ich vorne die 2 Coolermaster an im Push Betrieb.
Dann kaufe ich noch einen selbigen Eloop und schließe den dann über Y Kabel mit dem zweiten (baugleichen) Eloop am zweiten PWM Anschluss an.

Somit müsste der Murks langsam zuende sein? 


Kann ich die 140mm bq PW2 auch direkt über Moolex betreiben und wenn ja, welche Lautstärke/Umdrehungen haben sie dann?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*

Man kann alle Lüfter auch direkt betreiben, bei 12 V haben sie dann entsprechend die volle Drehzahl. Pure Wings laufen mit etwas Glück auch bei 5 V an, dann sollten die 1.000er knapp 500 U/min haben. Bei 7 V liegt man entsprechend irgendwo dazwischen. Alternativ, falls wir von einem B350M-Pro4-basierten System reden (mir ist jedenfalls kein zweites halbwegs kaufenswertes Mainboard mit nur 2 PWM bekannt):
Pumpe (ggf. via Adapter) direkt ans Netzteil, die Pure Wings über analogen 3-Pin regeln, ein PWM für die Coolermaster und einer für Eloops. Und bei der Suche nach Geräuschquellen auch einfach mal ein paar Lüfter abstecken und horchen, was sich ändert. Wer 2-3 hochwertige Lüfter grundlos im Zuge von Regelproblemen kauft, hat schon mehr ausgegeben als für eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## AlexanderLu (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wechsel der Lüfter auf AIO*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Man kann alle Lüfter auch direkt betreiben, bei 12 V haben sie dann entsprechend die volle Drehzahl. Pure Wings laufen mit etwas Glück auch bei 5 V an, dann sollten die 1.000er knapp 500 U/min haben. Bei 7 V liegt man entsprechend irgendwo dazwischen. Alternativ, falls wir von einem B350M-Pro4-basierten System reden (mir ist jedenfalls kein zweites halbwegs kaufenswertes Mainboard mit nur 2 PWM bekannt):
> Pumpe (ggf. via Adapter) direkt ans Netzteil, die Pure Wings über analogen 3-Pin regeln, ein PWM für die Coolermaster und einer für Eloops. Und bei der Suche nach Geräuschquellen auch einfach mal ein paar Lüfter abstecken und horchen, was sich ändert. Wer 2-3 hochwertige Lüfter grundlos im Zuge von Regelproblemen kauft, hat schon mehr ausgegeben als für eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung.



Super so hatte ich es auch vor.
Mache mir nur Sorgen, dass die PW2 über Molex zu laut werden. Aber das check ich heute Abend dann zuhause.
Gekauft habe ich davon nur die RGB Lüfter und die 2 140mm Be quiet.
Den Rest hatte ich noch aus anderen PC rumliegen.

Eine Lüftersteuerung analog kommt leider bei dem Gehäuse nicht in Frage.

Habe ein Gigabyte b450m s2h inkl. Ryzen 2600 und 16 Gb DDR 4 3000 für 220,- ergattert und damit hatte ich nicht wirklich große Auswahl beim zusammenstellen.
Die GTX 1080 habe ich für 280 bei Kleinanzeigen dann geholt und das einzig neue war das CoolerMaster Q300l für 39,-. 

Ich komme für das Gesamtset auf knappe 600,- inkl. der Hardware. Da nehme ich das "rumbasteln" natürlich gerne hin.
Im Notfall lasse ich einfach paar Lüfter weg und gebe mich mit paar Grad mehr zufrieden.

Bloß dachte ich, ich könnte es mal so probieren mit allem was herumliegt. Jedoch hatte ich bisher nicht das Wissen, das die alle so unterschiedlich agieren und individuell sind...

Das System ist nur vorübergehend in Nutzung und wird, sobald Ryzen 2 da ist verkauft und durch Ryzen 2 oder dann Intel ersetzt. Das steht schon fest!
Hatte einen guten Käufer für mein alt System und brauchte dann für die Zwischenzeit sofort was neues ohne großartigen Wertverlust. Daher diese Bastlernotwendigkeit


----------



## ritoboc (15. Februar 2019)

*Wechsel eines CPU-Lüfters*

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und kann anscheinend noch keine neuen Beiträge verfassen, nur antworten (warum?). 

Deshalb trage ich in diesem Thread mein Problem vor:

Mein Computer ist nicht mehr so jung, soll aber noch einige Zeit benutzt werden. 
In dem Joy-It-PC ist eine Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3,40 GHz installiert. Er hat einen Sockel für eine Intel 1155-Pin CPU. 
Da der CPU-Lüfter anscheinend kürzlich ausgefallen ist, habe ich einen Ersatz dafür besorgt, weil der originale nicht mehr erhältlich ist. 
Der bestellte und mechanisch passende Cooler hat aber statt 0,6 A  nur 0,18A Stromaufnahme bei 12V Betriebsspannung. 
Der Originaltyp ist Intel E41997-002, der gelieferte Ersatz Intel E97379-003. 
Im Internet kann ich zu beiden Typen keine Datenblätter finden, in denen ein Hinweis darauf enthalten ist, ob der Kühler ausreicht, um die CPU mit einer Verlustleistung (TDP) von 95 Watt (lt. Datenblatt von Intel) zu kühlen. 
Der Alu-Kühlkörper des Ersatztyps hat wie das Original 50 Lamellen, die sich am Ende verdoppeln. 
Er scheint im übrigen identisch mit dem Original zu sein. Fotos kann ich leider auch keine einstellen. 
Vielleicht ist der Motor des neuen Coolers trotz nur 30%iger Leistungsaufnahme des alten mit seiner eventuell deutlich höheren Effizienz ausreichend für die eingebaute CPU. 
Obwohl ich weder Gamer bin noch Utra-HD-Videos bearbeiten will, würde ich mir natürlich keine kühlbedingte Leistungseinbuße mit dem neuen Lüfter wünschen. 

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, z.B. einen Link zu den Cooler-Daten geben?

Vielen Dank, ritoboc


----------

